# B&R X20SI9100 und X20SO4110 zu verkaufen



## peraho (1 Januar 2019)

Hallo, 

Ich habe jeweils 3 sichere Eingangsklemmen und 3 sichere Ausgangsklemmen von B&R abzugeben.

3x X20SI9100
3x X20SO4110

Die Klemmen waren noch nicht verbaut und werden jeweils mit der zugehörigen Busbasis und Feldklemme verkauft. 

Preisvorstellung wäre 99 Euro je X20SO4110 und je 199 Euro für X20SI9110.

Bei Interesse bitte melden. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## ralakde (4 Juli 2022)

Hi 
Do you still have this in stock ?


----------



## ralakde (4 Juli 2022)

peraho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe jeweils 3 sichere Eingangsklemmen und 3 sichere Ausgangsklemmen von B&R abzugeben.
> 
> ...


----------

